
Coding that led to lockdown was 'unreliable' and a 'buggy mess' - cyrksoft
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/2020/05/16/coding-led-lockdown-totally-unreliable-buggy-mess-say-experts/
======
Gibbon1
John Carmack who cleaned up the codes take.

> it turned out that it fared a lot better going through the gauntlet of code
> analysis tools I hit it with than a lot of more modern code. There is
> something to be said for straightforward C code. Bugs were found and fixed,
> but generally in paths that weren't enabled or hit.

[https://twitter.com/ID_AA_Carmack/status/1254872370260652033](https://twitter.com/ID_AA_Carmack/status/1254872370260652033)

Also his opinion on the deniers efforts.

> It is disappointing, but not really unexpected, to see this take on the
> epidemic simulation code release: [https://lockdownsceptics.org/code-review-
> of-fergusons-model/](https://lockdownsceptics.org/code-review-of-fergusons-
> model/) If we accept it at face value, we have a retired software engineer
> making the case that non-determinism in a simulation shows incompetence.

[https://twitter.com/ID_AA_Carmack/status/1258192134752145412](https://twitter.com/ID_AA_Carmack/status/1258192134752145412)

~~~
zzleeper
At this point, lockdown skeptics are doing all they can to discredit anything
that can hurt them. I've even seen this personally, and it was a bit sad as it
makes exchanging ideas quite a bit more difficult (hard to do so if the other
part is essentially interesting in just discrediting you)

------
cyrksoft
Paywall free version here:

[https://archive.fo/1fyh8#selection-67.1-67.85](https://archive.fo/1fyh8#selection-67.1-67.85)

Edit: Not against lockdown per se, but worth looking into this

~~~
jimsmart
Sadly, this link returns a 403 for me.

~~~
cyrksoft
It works for me. You can go to archive.today and paste the original link too.

~~~
jimsmart
That didn't work either. Resolved it by connecting via VPN. So maybe it's
either a geolocation thing, or a DNS thing.

